# First Performance of Howard's 'God So Loved The World'



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

On Friday 10th April at 1pm, Robert Howard's 'God So Loved the World' for solo voice & piano will be premiered as part of Good Friday Liturgy (free entry) at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA. The soloist, David Kernick (tenor) will be accompanied by the composer at the piano. The words for the composition are taken from John, Chapter 3, verses 16 and 17.

The service will also feature a repeat performance of Howard's Ave Verum Corpus, given by the same performers. At 2pm that day in the same venue (again free entry), Prescot Parish Church Choir, directed by David Kernick will perform Howard's setting of the congregational Good Friday Reproaches (I Gave You Love), premiered by them last year on Good Friday.

For more details of Howard's compositions please see www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------

